# Der Minecraft Bilder Thread



## Razyl (4. April 2011)

Damit der Sammelthread etwas von Bildern entlastet wird, gibt es ab sofort diesen kleinen und hübschen Bilder-Thread. Hier könnt ihr eure Minecraft Gebäude bzw. Kunstwerke zeigen. 

Ich gehe mal mit guten Beispiel voran und poste das von meinem Stammserver:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Texturpaket ist übrigens Misa 64x64!


----------



## schneemaus (4. April 2011)

Dann auch nochmal meine gesammelten Werke =)

Eins vorweg: Alles Classic hier, da ich die Beta noch nicht hab.

Mein allererstes "Bauwerk" im Singleplayermodus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das erste gemeinsame Bauwerk mit meiner besten Freundin aufm Multiplayer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist unser erstes "Meisterwerk", unser Labyrinth, verloren gegangen, aber wir werden demnächst eine komplette Labyrinth-Map bauen, dann gibt's auch Bilder =)


Meine Werke von Samstag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine fünf Sailor-Kriegerinnen, gestern gebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Das war's erstmal. Bilder von meiner Pyramide heute gibt's morgen, falls ich morgen den heute halb gebauten Riesenlink fertig stelle, ebenfalls =)


----------



## schneemaus (5. April 2011)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber diese Arbeit, in die ich zwei Tage gesteckt hab, hat einen eigenen Post verdient find ich =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischendrin war ich übrigens so frustriert und konnte einfach kein grau mehr sehen, weswegen ich noch eine blöde Regenbogenpyramide mit Glas-Lava-Boden gemacht hab, um Farbe zu sehen. Gestern hab ich den Korpus und den Großteil des Gesichts gemacht, heute den Rest vom Gesicht, die Ohren, die Arme, die Haare und die Mütze.

Übrigens zum Vergleich nochmal die Sailorkriegerinnen links davon. Und ich dachte schon, die wären groß xD

Edit: Das Originalbild ist übrigens hier zu finden: http://www.zeldawiki.org/Photo_Album - Falls wer das Spiel nicht kennt =)


----------



## Asayur (5. April 2011)

Echt genial Schneemaus, wirklich klasse!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das ist meine Lavawand und sobald ich weiss, wo der Rest an Bildern sich versteckt gibts noch mehr xD


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DJ Dancer (5. April 2011)

Mein Leuchtturm, nicht schön aber dafür selten



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein U-Bahn Warp-Gate



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein erstes Häschen, ist nix besonderes war halt das erste.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und zu guter letzt mein Skyloft mit Wasserzyklus



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. April 2011)

Nach meinem Link und dem Einrichten meines eigenen Minecaft-Classic-Servers hatte ich heute nach viel Arbeit, die ich in den Server gesteckt hatte, endlich mal wieder Zeit für zwei Pixelarts. Ich präsentiere:

Mr. Barack Obama und Albert Einstein:

Edit: Hm, komisch. Hab das Bild ja extra vorher hochgeladen oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich geht's jetzt =)

Der Minilink unter Obama ist auch von mir, das war das allererste Pixelart auf der Map XD Der Peashooter war eine Anfrage und so wirklich Bock hatte ich nicht. Sieht man auch, den hab ich in knapp 10 Minuten hingeschludert und verkackt, obwohl viele sagen, der wär voll toll oO Der ShyGuy und der linke Link (hahaha Wortspiel) sind nicht von mir.


----------



## Dominau (10. April 2011)

Ich weiß nichts obs allen so geht, aber ich kann deine Bilder nicht sehn.
Schade, sind sicher sehr gut


----------



## Dropz (10. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich weiß nichts obs allen so geht, aber ich kann deine Bilder nicht sehn.
> Schade, sind sicher sehr gut


also ich kann sie sehen


----------



## schneemaus (10. April 2011)

Ja, jetzt - nachdem ich es nochmal hochgeladen und editiert hab =)


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2011)

Jup ich sehs. Man ich muss sowas auch mal machen, da sieht die Welt gleich viel besser aus 
ich glaub ich fang mit so einem einfachen Pilzkopf an aus Mario:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (18. April 2011)

Mein erstes Projekt: eine kleine Bergfeste.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal sehen, wann ich mit meinem Megaprojekt anfange.
Ein 6 bis 7 mal größeres Bollwerk.


----------



## Alion (19. April 2011)

Bilder gelöscht


----------



## yves1993 (24. April 2011)

Dann fang ich mal an mit meiner ersten großen Konstruktion, ich nenne es den Skytower 5000!



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie man sehen kann, nix für Leute die nicht Schwindelfrei sind 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Von der Ferne aus sieht man den höchst möglichen Aquafall- Glasstower ever 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Diesen Screen hab ich von meinem Unterwassertunnel aufgenommen... Naja leider sieht man nicht wie genial der Tunnel eigentlich ist :>



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zu guter Letzt der tolle Sonnenuntergang von ganz oben! Höher kann man sich nicht befinden, diese Aussichtsplattform ist nice, man sieht die ganze Welt <3


----------



## Soladra (27. April 2011)

Eine kleine und unsere erste Pixelart von Petersburg und mir^^ Als vorlage diente einfach das Bild von Dominau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (28. April 2011)

So hier mal paar bilder von meiner welt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der wunderschöne mond aus meinem Texturepack. wer errät aus welchem spiel der ist? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Haus von außen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Innen


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2011)

Legend of Zelda Majoras Mask, oder? ^^


----------



## iffs (29. April 2011)

Hi hab auch mal was "gebastelt" zwar nur im Browser und gratis Version.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (1. Mai 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Legend of Zelda Majoras Mask, oder? ^^



Jup. 
Fand das Pack so genial, musste es einfach haben.


----------



## Reflox (15. Mai 2011)

Mein doppelstöckiger Hundezwinger. Einfach aber praktisch:

Platz für 8-10 Hunde. 6 sind zurzeit darin. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (24. Mai 2011)

Mein Haus auf einem SMP Server, noch im Bau!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe bei euch ist PvP aus. Denn alles aus Holz bauen kann gefährlich werden


----------



## skyline930 (28. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich hoffe bei euch ist PvP aus. Denn alles aus Holz bauen kann gefährlich werden



Ich weiß  Was meinst du wieviele Eimer mit Wasser ich dabei hatte als ich den Kamin angezündet hab, Adrenalin 
Nee, aber PvP ist aus, und Griefer gibts selten. Außerdem werden alle gemeldeten Schäden die nicht von sich selbst verursacht wurden von den GMs repariert. (Player-Rollback)


----------



## Laeneus (8. Juni 2011)

So, hier dann mal meine Lieblings Gebäude:

Meine Burg

http://imageshack.us...0608204855.png/

Ein riesiges, 48 Meter hohes Quietscheentchen

http://imageshack.us...0608204944.png/

Ein Koloss, der einen Tempel trägt

http://imageshack.us...0608205340.png/

Wüstenvilla

http://imageshack.us...0608205444.png/

Creeper Statue mit geheimer Leiter in seinem Kopf

http://imageshack.us...0608205538.png/

Schiff

http://imageshack.us...0608205654.png/

Ein Monster, dass  in meine Welt kommen möchte. Leider sieht die Wolle mit dem TP zu stark nach dem Graß aus

http://imageshack.us...0608210020.png/

Das Haus aus "Oben"

http://imageshack.us...0608210136.png/

Inka Pyramide

http://imageshack.us...0608210240.png/

Alles alleine gebaut^^


----------



## Dominau (16. Juni 2011)

So, paar Bildchen von unsrem Server:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daran bauen wir in den letzen Tagen. Es wird immer und immer größer..


----------



## Asayur (16. Juni 2011)

Sehr geil Dominau ^^


----------



## Sedraku (20. Juni 2011)

Schon ein weilchen in Arbeit aber immer wieder fleissig am werkeln. So etwas ähndliches wie Minas Tirith bei nacht. Allerdings noch WIP.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nicht zu sehen, die Krypta unterhalb des Turms


----------



## TrollJumper (21. Juni 2011)

WoW sehr geil!
Werdet ihr noch Wohnstätten in den Berg hauen?


----------



## Dominau (21. Juni 2011)

Boa, das sieht nach viel Arbeit aus.
Respekt


----------



## Sedraku (21. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Blumen.

Ich muss aber auch sagen, ich hab in diesem Thread schon einige schmuckstücke gefunden.

@dominau:
Hat das hübsche Ding eigendlich schon einen Namen?


----------



## Dominau (22. Juni 2011)

Nope. Noch keinen 
Da wir ja auch noch am Bauen sind kann das warten..


----------



## Asayur (22. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein kleiner Tempel im Aufbau, alles indirekt Beleuchtet, auf jedem Kreuzungspunkt steht eine Fackel ^^

http://imageshack.us...0622211037.png/

http://imageshack.us...0622212942.png/

http://imageshack.us...0622212945.png/

http://imageshack.us...0622212958.png/

http://imageshack.us...0622213000.png/

http://imageshack.us...0622213012.png/

http://imageshack.us...0622213027.png/

&#8364;dit: Viel von der Optik macht auch das Marble Kraft Texture Pack von Honeyball aus (gibts auf minecraftforum.net die Seite ist allerdings grade down ^^)

http://imageshack.us...0622213045.png/

http://imageshack.us...0622213123.png/


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juli 2011)

So hab auch ein paar Bilder ^^

Meine kleine Villa mit Garten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Farm mit kleiner Anlegestelle und Wachturm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Sieht gut aus, wenn ich fertig bin, zumindest ein Stückchen davon, werd ich auch mal Bilder reinstellen.^^


----------



## TrollJumper (15. Juli 2011)

Uh, Frage.

Also die Blätter müssen auf einem Block unbearbeitetem Holz liegen, damit sie nicht verschwinden ja?


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2011)

Zurzeit arbeite ich daran:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (15. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zurzeit arbeite ich daran:



Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Ist das alles selber gefarmt? Ich muss für mein Stadthaus noch massig Wolle sammeln. Bei mir auf dem Server laufen aber nur wenige und meist nackte Schafe rum *gg*

Ich mache auch mal ein paar Bilder.

/wink maladin


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Ist das alles selber gefarmt?



Müsste ich das alles selber farmen, wäre ich wohl nie auf die Größe gekommen. 

Auf dem Server darf man sich für Goldbarren bestimmte Rohstoffe kaufen


----------



## Pickpocket (8. August 2011)

Mein zuhause,
ich stell einfach den Link aus meinem Minecraft Forum post rein, sind zuviele Bilder ^^
Villa Nicentra


----------



## Beastiary (13. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Mit einem Freund habe ich dieses Raumschiff gebaut, der ein oder andere wird es sicherlich erkennen, denn es kommt aus dem neuen Star Wars MMO genannt "The Old Republik"


Wer es nicht weiss, dies ist der "Sith Interceptor of the Fury-Class"

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=7vib-gv0KOk

Auf dieser Seite haben wir dieses Projekt zum ersten mal vorgestellt und haben viel anklang gefunden, zudem gab es von dieser Seite sogar eine Auszeichnung dafür.
http://www.mcschemat...hp?topic=3710.0

Man kann dort auch noch ein paar Bilder vom Innenausbau sehen, welcher leider nicht Original Getreu ist, da zum Zeitpunkt des Baus das Innere des Raumschiffes nicht bekannt war (wird nachgeholt sobald ich weiss wo was hinmuss ^^)
Wer möchte kann das Schiff auch direkt anschauen, einfach die Server Adresse -> *azerothserben.dyndns.info:25565* in Minecraft eingeben und auf Erkundungstour gehen (Es sind noch weitere Schiffe aus Star Wars zu finden).

Viel spass beim stöbern und staunen


----------



## Quendimimi (20. August 2011)

Taj mahal in der BAUPHASE, gebaut im singleplayer, ohne mc edit, mit ingamecheats/mods, original verzierungen von Fotos.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/20110820191651.png/


----------



## Asayur (14. Oktober 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/20111014204515.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/20111014222939.png/

Link und Kratos (und ein Kätzchen an Ascii Art angelegt ^^) als Pixelart im Creative Mode


----------



## iShock (23. Oktober 2011)

so jetzt auch mal von mir Bilder von meiner letzten Welt 



Spoiler



Rechts 2 Monster Fallen :-)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




von der anderen Seite -  Links sieht man meine Bahnverbindung, sowohl zur Monsterfalle als auch zu meinem nächsten Baugebiet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wird wahrscheinlich eine etwas größere Festung / Gebäude auf diesen Bergen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gazeran (14. November 2011)

Eigentlich nix besonderes, aber für mich schon!
Ein RIESENBLUBB! 

Ich kannte das Geräusch von Blubbs noch garnicht und hab mich total erschreckt xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja kein Gebäude oder Kunstwerk, wollts einfach mal zeigen und keinen Extra Thread aufmachen


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Dezember 2011)

Mal ein paar neue Bilder!
Alles mit dem aktuellen DokuCraft Texture Pack gemacht.





Die innerstädtische U-Bahn:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Grenzfestung Wolfsgrat:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. Dezember 2011)

Wow, die Festung sieht ziemlich nice aus 
Da kann meine "Festung" nicht mithalten..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2011)

Weißt du, dabei ist mir die Festung noch vollkommen anders geraten als ich sie geplant hatte.
Vor meinem geistigen Auge sah ich doch noch etwas imposanteres mit wirklich prunkiger Prunkstraße mitten durch xD


----------



## Gothmorg (19. März 2012)

Entstanden ist das ganze im Creative Mode. Den Boden hab ich per Tool geglättet (weils mir beim Minecraft ums kreative Bauen geht und nicht ums tausendfache wegklicken von Blöcken, die nicht dahin gehören), der Rest ist von Hand gemacht. Ich hab eigentlich alles besondere abfotografiert, in den Pyramiden ist momentan noch nichts, da muss ich mir noch was für ausdenken. Die Tiere im Wasser-Raum sind übrigens nicht gewollt.
Kleines Gimmik, welches man auf den Bildern nicht so 100%ig sieht, in jedem der Elementar-Räume ist ein mit Glowstone beleuchteter "Elementarstein" (Wolle) in der entsprechenden Farbe. Das sieht man nicht immer, weil der Stein im Erd-Raum in dem Loch in der Mitte ist und im Wasser-Raum in einer Unterwasser-Höhle.


----------



## rvplayer (16. Mai 2012)

Für alle Gamer, die sich so sehr auf eine Collectors Edition von Diablo 3 gefreut haben und doch keine bekommen haben.
Ein paar Freunden und mir erging es genau so. Wir wollten Die Diablo 3 CE haben, jedoch war sie überall schon vergriffen, also haben wir gedacht was nun? 
Als kleinen Trost baute ich ihnen via Minecraft ihr eigene CE von Diablo 3. Zwar ist der Inhalt nicht sehr ansprechend, gefreut haben sie sich trozdem.


----------



## schneemaus (16. Mai 2012)

Mit Verweis auf das Minecraftunterforum und den dazugehörigen Bilder-Sammel-Thread (fällt ja mehr oder weniger unter Pixelart) reporte ich das hier mal. Eine Meinung zu dem "Kunstwerk" darf ich mir mal verkneifen


----------



## Maddis1337 (22. Mai 2012)

*GRML*
Buffed erlaubt mir immer noch keine Bilder zu posten, obwohl ich locker über 10 Posts habe. 
Naja, dann halt Bilder in der Galerie meines Servers:
http://kaleydra.de/ezgallery.php

Die meisten Bilder sind aber hier: (runterscrollen und die Spoiler öffnen) 
http://kaleydra.de/Thread-Servervorstellung


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2012)

So mal wieder was neues, diesmal von meiner neuen Singleplayer Welt (Large Biome sind einfach besser, man läuft nicht bei 20 Schritten durch 3 Wüsten, 2 Sümpfe und einer Schneelandschaft):

Mein Haus, die Weizenfarm und der große Stall (Erdgeschoss: 8 Kühe; 1. Stock: 10 Hühner, 4 Schafe; 2.Stock: Lagerung; Außen: 9 Schweine) und der Eingang zur neuen Mine...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





... und unten links der Weg führt direkt zur Hochbahn (die ist fast direkt hinter mir im ersten Bild)...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





... welche nach Norden führt in ein Sumpfgebiet von dem ich zurzeit noch annehme (oder besser hoffe), dass es in einen Ozean führt


----------



## Dabears (27. September 2012)

Dann pack ich mal aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wer mehr will besucht unseren atemberaubenden Server GuildCraft!:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/196159-guildcraft-leute-gesucht-fur-minecraft-rpg-medieval-server/


----------



## Dabears (4. Juni 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NO6q9i1tRI[/youtube]


----------



## Vendara (7. Juni 2013)

Schon älter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (6. August 2013)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cool aus welchen Pack hast du den Mond?


----------



## Tobihobbit (3. Mai 2014)

Ich hab vor kurzem mal ein paar shader aktiviert und einige screenshots von meiner creative Welt gemacht. Das Ergebnis find ich nicht schlecht 
http://imgur.com/a/qagXu

(konnte mich nicht für ein Bild entscheiden)


----------



## Dabears (22. Juli 2014)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN3BMWu9tcg[/youtube]


----------

